# I said I wanted to see DEVISTATION!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

But not at my own house!!!Got home today & found everything gone.The kids were wondering around the neighborhood in a daze.They got home from scholl & all they found where my house used to be was a big crater!!I looked around & came upon this package behind the neighbors shrubs.EVP you are truly a fine BOTL & I greatly appreciate the smokes & other goodies.However I want you to know that you just shot yourself to the top of the list!You better watch your back Bro,may be tomorrow,may be next month.But when you least exspect it BOOM!!!!I will get you!
PS,Des this mean I have to root for the Yankees now?:baffled::whoohoo::helloooo:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

EVP FTW!

Wow man!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, it does....especially since you said in the other thread that it was a great bomb...except for the Yankee stuff!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

really nice hit EVP, it was so nice of you to give the warning.
enjoy JonDot.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn bro you got toasted!!:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats awesome nice hit.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

nice hit EVP!! when i saw the yankee's memorabilia i thought either you or jitzy would do this....lol, great job again!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy you got smacked around something fierce
what a bomb!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Good lord - Pete pounded the bejesus out of you with that one. Nice job!

Looks like a boatload of stuff that could have come from my stash (the smokes, not the paraphenalia). Hold on a minute... <runs off to check humidors just in case>


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dammmmmm GReat bomb for sure


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow cool hit


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn! Pete sure got you good John!! Great selection 
and you'll love those LGC's. They're Tasty:dribble:*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

very tasty!!! Have a blast with that.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you got crushed.:dribble:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Amazing hit!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome hit EVP!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

now thats a hell of a hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

...and you thought the Yankees were in last place--Yikes!!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

deuce said:


> now thats a hell of a hit


Honestly, it came down between you and John as to who was going to get hit after my initial target failed to have an address in their profile. But JonDot mocked me and insulted the Yankees. Being a NYer, I couldn't just take that lying down...I had to do something about it. Don't worry though, you're time will come!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay Cigars!
Boo Yankees!

Enjoy!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!! Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Wow! I mean Wow! So...you have to cheer for the Yankees Huh? That's a small price to pay for such an awesome Bomb!


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

SDude, You just got Salapped, Yankees style even. Nice hit - even the Yankees stuff was a nice touch, not as nice as a red sox bomb...:eeek:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn that is one hell of a hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Dam John, you really been smacked by Pete!! Great cigars inthere!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet hit gooooooooo yanks


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Amazing hit!
way to go EVP!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeetttt Pete-- Good Lord bud you have now opened up the gates of hell---Try to not level the mans community John--Lord have mercy---PeacE!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

KhaoticMedic said:


> SDude, You just got Salapped, Yankees style even. Nice hit - even the Yankees stuff was a nice touch, not as nice as a red sox bomb...:eeek:


Wouldn't know....never seen one. But somehow "Red Sox" and "Bomb" go good together. Oh wait....that's "Red Sox" and "Tanked"!!! :brick:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I was wondering who the poor guy was gonna be...nice....I can see EVP standing in front of the house, pointing in Jon's direction, al le BABE RUTH, as the mailman rolled off!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some nice sticks!!could care less for the Yankees stuff to...(but who wouldn't)!!BUT the sticks are amazing!!!


----------

